# You want strange trains? Here they are!



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the best collection of the weird and wonderful world of rail bound contraptions I've ever seen. They go by so fast that you have to be really quick with the pause button to get a good look at any that interest you. Great fun!

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS7cQKtmxuc&feature=related[/b][/url]


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

What you are seeing above is NOT what I intended to say and not what I saw when I clicked submit. I don't think I'll attempt to post any more on this site.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Bob, 

It sure would be a shame to lose you. I'm glad I got very glad to have been able to see your fantastic work and be inspired by it. Nobody blames you when they see something like that. We can a figure that something got fouled up. Besides, that was a great video. Lots of very great engines. So stick around, please!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That was a great Video. I really like it even if it was the worng one. 

JJ


----------



## Martino (Jun 28, 2008)

I so enjoyed watching this. 
I couldn't believe my eyes! 
These are some wonderful works of art. 
Call it want you want, maybe I'm the strange one! 

Now I want to see a rolling stock sequel! 

Great job! 
Martino


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I just don't know what to think about all this. I just went back into the site and found the post just as I'd composed it. The first time I checked it the link was located in the middle of one of the sentences and incomplete at that. It seems that the post has sorted itself out. Enjoy the clip. I sure did!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Strange Bob, 
Your post was indeed different when I viewed it this morning. 

But the link still worked and that was great!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 11 Jun 2011 08:16 AM 
I just don't know what to think about all this. I just went back into the site and found the post just as I'd composed it. The first time I checked it the link was located in the middle of one of the sentences and incomplete at that. It seems that the post has sorted itself out. Enjoy the clip. I sure did! Bob

You're not going bonkers, I just saw your troubles and went in and straightened things around the way I thought you meant it to be.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We may not have the best Software, but we have Great Moderators! 
Thanks again Steve and you too Bob, it is a fun vid. 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It _is _a great video and well worth the time to watch it! I was somewhat surprised at some of the choices though! I noticed that almost all of the streamliners were included as well as some cute diseasals (and for this old steam afficianado that's hard to do!) I can even understand putting the geared engines in as they are different enough from the rod-engines but seriously, the _CP Huntington???!!!!_ I mean, come on!! That design was made famous by using it in_ hundreds_ of amusement parks!! That makes it weird? Of course, there are almost the entire gaggle of "Galloping Geese" as well as some lesser known railcars. I'n surprised they left out the "Double-Farlie" or some of the Santa Fe's more esoteric experiments! Still, "unique" or "unusual" might be a better description than "weird."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 11 Jun 2011 03:50 PM 
It _is _a great video and well worth the time to watch it! I was somewhat surprised at some of the choices though! I noticed that almost all of the streamliners were included as well as some cute diseasals (and for this old steam afficianado that's hard to do!) I can even understand putting the geared engines in as they are different enough from the rod-engines but seriously, the _CP Huntington???!!!!_ I mean, come on!! That design was made famous by using it in_ hundreds_ of amusement parks!! That makes it weird? Of course, there are almost the entire gaggle of "Galloping Geese" as well as some lesser known railcars. I'n surprised they left out the "Double-Farlie" or some of the Santa Fe's more esoteric experiments! Still, "unique" or "unusual" might be a better description than "weird."



I agree that there were several locomotives in the montage that do not fit in the "Weird" category, but your and my picks would seem to be quite different. I find the C.P.Huntington as well as the Dreyfus and Lowey streamlined engines to be some of the weirdest and ugliest engines ever built.

So... Obviously, "Weird" and "Ugly" are like "Beauty".... they are all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The CP Huntington _ugly???!!!!  _(Wow! Strange.....I had heard that this happens but I never thought I'd actually _see_ it!! Hmmm.....)









Do you really think this is ugly??!! (It's like saying, "Sophia Loren is homely." It just doesn't even....... oh well, to each his own!)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 11 Jun 2011 10:06 PM 
The CP Huntington _ugly???!!!!  _(Wow! Strange.....I had heard that this happens but I never thought I'd actually _see_ it!! Hmmm.....)









Do you really think this is ugly??!! (It's like saying, "Sophia Loren is homely." It just doesn't even....... oh well, to each his own!)












With that one drive axle and the trailing bogey, it is as homely as Sophia Loren would be if she had but one eye and an extra chin on the back of her head.

Now, if you remove that bogey and add the totally missing second drive axle, then you have the most beautiful engine ever built... namely, The General


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The General was a lot better looking loco as built than the more famous preserved version tho, with its thin pilot, full running boards, three domes and gunmetal blue and olive-green scheme.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty cool. I've seen a lot of odd locos that weren't included.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bob Baxter
Thanks for THAT link.

S.V.
..SNIP...**I find the C.P.Huntington as well as the Dreyfus and Lowey streamlined 
engines to be some **of the weirdest and ugliest engines ever built. *
* So... Obviously, "Weird" and "Ugly" are like "Beauty".... they are all in the eye of the beholder.*
*...SNIP...* 

*Even when SHE was lame, SHE is still a beauty in my eyes!







*
*......along with some scrapes and scratches....
















.*


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I would love to see Bachmann make a 1:20 Spektrum of the C.P. or a Mason...I'd buy either in a shot!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 11 Jun 2011 05:57 AM 
Here's the best collection of the weird and wonderful world of rail bound contraptions I've ever seen. They go by so fast that you have to be really quick with the pause button to get a good look at any that interest you. Great fun!

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS7cQKtmxuc&feature=related[/b][/url]


Hi Bob,

I agree with you that this is the best (most complete) collection of unusual locomotives I have ever seen.

Thanks for posting the link.

Jerry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph! The_ General_ huh? Okay, I can see your reasoning. I mean, it's not like _every_ bicycle engine is beautiful! Take _CP Huntington's_ sister engine, _TD Judah _for instance: They added a "donut wheel" as a second driver (or perhaps an oversized trailing wheel) and added a tender with only one proper trailing truck and one single pair of wheels in front! Even though these engines started out similar,the "minor changes" completely ruined the beauty of the design (i.e. the propotions, the feel, the character, etc...) in my opinion so who am I to take exception when you see the same thing except with a different set of standards?

The _TD Judah _:


----------

